# Nissan GT-R NISMO N Attack Package Graces Tokyo Auto Salon



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Nissan is showcasing the most track focused version of the much respected and often idolized GT-R at the 2015 Tokyo Auto Salon.*
> 
> After setting a Nüburgring lap record, the Japanese automaker now offers an N Attack Package for the GT-R NISMO. The package outfits the sports car with the dedicated parts that were specifically developed to optimize aerodynamics and performance, recreating the same vehicle that took the Nürburgring by storm. In order to meet the needs of its customers, Nissan offers two different packages, the N Attack Package A kit and the N Attack Package B kit. Package A comes with everything to achieve the same performance as the time attack car (minus the driver) while Package B is more friendly for daily driving.


Read more about the Nissan GT-R NISMO N Attack Package Graces Tokyo Auto Salon at AutoGuide.com.


----------

